# Manuf. date of my Beretta Mod. 92F



## judobaise (Aug 14, 2012)

I purchased my Beretta Mod. 92F when they became available to the public many years ago, just after
the Military adoped the pistol. The serial number is DO1625Z and it has a steel frame and possibly stainless
steel. It has Made in Italy on the right side and has Beretta USA on the left. It's new and not fired. I have searched the internet and found "The Handgun Forum", but did not find the answer to my question. On some of the older
forums others were having problems with the dates of manufacturing too! I would appreciate any later info on this
model!! Thanks!! [email protected]----


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Serial Number Search Form 1988-1993

Click link:
Firearm History 1988-1993

More info: Beretta Forum - FAQ: Beretta Handguns FAQ


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

My year of manufactur on my 1988 92sb is designated by two letter above the trigger guard not the serial number. (AN = 88)


----------

